# Moyu Weipo WRS 2021 Review



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

I made a really cool review of the Moyu Weipo WRS 2021 and if you are interested, check it out below and consider subscribing and maybe check out some of my other videos.


----------

